# 12 Years Old & Going Blind?



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

My dogs are not old yet - I saw a great Dog whisperer segment on a blind dog - check the site and see if you can pull up the segment.


----------



## JerriShaw (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks. I went to the site, but didn't see any tips on night blindness... I guess I will just schedule a vet appointment. Thanks again.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

Dogs use their noses more than their eyes so they can adjust to going blind. My poodles are not old enough yet to become blind through old age but my cocker spaniel at 12 years old went blind. Had her eyes not clouded over we would never have noticed. She went about her business as usual and even managed to escape the garden and wander 3 miles away.


----------



## jwoodyu (Jan 10, 2009)

Best advice it to love her up and don't move the furniture push in your chairs etc. My corgi lost her site in her age and the old dear adjusted very well as long we did not make big changes in the house.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

One of our bedlingtons went blind about the same age. It's amazing how well they can cope. She knew her way around the house and would even jump up on the couch. We had to be careful when we took her for walks to steer her away from anything she could trip or get caugh on. Other than that, she managed very well without her sight.

We did notice that if she was in an unfamiliar situation, she'd settle in some place and not want to move. I think the key is to keep her in familiar surroundings and try not to move anything.


----------



## cupcake91 (Dec 16, 2008)

mini poo cupcake is 17 years old near blind....he is very health...he loves long walk or little run


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

This is a very interesting thread cause my 12 year old GSD seems to have started being a little more hesitant at night and when it comes to jumping onto things. Thanks for the tips guys. Next time he's at the vert I shall get her to have a look but I'm sure it's just old age creeping up.


----------



## JerriShaw (Dec 9, 2008)

*Update*

Thanks to everyone for the ideas & words of encouragement. Pixie continues to prefer to have lights on in a room and is hesitant to jump up or down from beds in the night. I think I will put a nightlight in our room and see if it gives her enough shadow to make the leap... I know blindness is a sort of trait in older poodles (any several other breeds), but it doesn't make it any easier to take. I don't want to even think about her actually "aging"... I'll post in a week or so whether the nightlight works...


----------



## JerriShaw (Dec 9, 2008)

Just to update on the nightlight... It does seem to help her jump off the bed, onto her footstool and down to the floor. But it doesn't always help her jump up... Sometimes she wakes me and I have to help her up... Sometimes she just stays on the floor on her pillows... Thanks again to all. Pixie is seeing the vet on Friday and I'll ask again about her eyes... =)


----------



## JerriShaw (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, Pixie has cataracts. She was diagnosed at the vet on Friday... She said it was as if Pixie is looking through a pair of dirty glasses. Also said it could blind her within months or years - no way of knowing. And she talked about cataract surgery... Has anyone out there put their poodle through cataract surgery?


----------

